# IBS-C and Anti-Depressants



## Michelle Montgomery (Jun 12, 2014)

My IBS-C (constipation) started when I began taking ZOLOFT. I weaned myself off and the symptoms stayed around until I completely changed my diet, but 3 years later my anxiety has resurfaced big time and I need to go back on anti-depressants, but I am afraid of getting constipated again.

Have any antidepressants helped people with IBS-C?

Thanks!


----------



## John Arnau (Jun 14, 2014)

I take Zoloft for depression and Colonopin for anxiety. I was initially told that anxiety was perhaps the biggest contributor to my IBS-C, due to the serotonin in the gut. That was two years ago and I was having a very bad time at work and as a result had some pretty big time anxiety and depression issues. Now I feel much better from a mental health perspective, and I am still taking both the Zoloft and Colonopin, which work very well with no side effects. However, my IBS-C has not improved. I'm new to this site and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, but I suspect in my case it has to be diet. Although I eliminated alcohol, coffee, fried food and other triggers from my diet, I still will let the occasional pizza or soda in, and that can lead to disaster - a five day attack where my intestines feel like someone has pressed down on an accordian!


----------



## John Arnau (Jun 14, 2014)

I forgot to mention that my GI doctor had me start taking a teaspoon of Miralax once a day (you can take more if you need to). This really helps with the constipation. I will also give myself an enema if things start to get backed up - also very helpful.


----------



## leahnc (Jun 21, 2014)

I take Celexa and it causes stomach issues for me.


----------

